# MN College Scarf



## kwg

Anyone remember from the 60's those broad, long, woolen MN college scarves (not the knitted ones). The number I lost to various girlfriends...They're back on the market again. She who must be...got me one for Christmas, hadn't seen them for years.


----------



## R58484956

Have you got a supplier address for scarve.


----------



## matthew flinders

Swapped mine for a North London Collegiate scarf. Got it back when we broke up. Still have it and unlikely to find someone to swap with now.


----------



## China hand

Still got mine. A bit faded, but aren't we all?


----------



## rothesian

daughter bought me one last Christmas. Original one lost sometime in the 60's.
always smelled of girlfriend's (now wife's) perfume


----------



## sparkie2182

This may help anyone wishing to aquire............

http://www.mna.org.uk/Shop2.htm


----------



## n. liddell (sparks)

Still got mine - strange aroma? If boiled could possibly make nice pan of soup judging by the amount of stains on it


----------



## JohnBP

Still got mine, BP badge at one end and the MN crest at the other...


----------

